# List of WMAs?



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking to take a kid out shed and bunny hunting this weekend. My go to WMA is closed for winter. Is there a list of all WMAs in the state?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

maverick9465 said:


> Looking to take a kid out shed and bunny hunting this weekend. My go to WMA is closed for winter. Is there a list of all WMAs in the state?


I'm pretty sure all wma are closed to shed hunting until April

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The easiest way, that I've found to see all the WMAs is to go the hunt planner and select 'Wildlife Management Areas' under the Add Map Data Layers ribbon. The WMAs will now show up on the map with a blue boarder. Click on the ones to get more information.

There is probably an easier way, but I'm not sure what it is. 

Additionally, it looks like the shed hunting season opened on 02/01 and you'll need a certificate to shed hunt - see attached.


----------

